# Windows 10. Had WiFi but now cannot connect to internet



## Katherann (Oct 3, 2015)

Downloaded windows 10 about 7 weeks ago. Had no problems what so ever. Everything went smoothly. Then I was online when windows defender popped up about finding malware. When trying to fix this problem.. screen went blue and updates started. From that point on computer says I am connect to internet but the Linksey router said internet connection is lost. But computer in bedroom, cellphone,tablet and a few other devices still work using the wifi. Please help not sure what to do.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

So your computer is still running, thats good. First lets make sure that it was really Windows Defender that says malware detected. Open Windows Defender, go to the History tab, select Quaranteen and click details. It should list the malware that was detected.
Is the computer wired or wireless?
Then, you said Linksys router says connection is lost, do you mean connection between the computer and router? Some routers can show a list of the connected PCs, is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Katherann (Oct 3, 2015)

Computer is wireless. There was a trojan but after it was quorentine it was removed. History is blank now. Can not use this computer on wifi. The computer says at bottom right corner it is connected but when I try router tells me connect is lost though everything that is on wifi works. So I figured the problem was with that computer only. When I try to go on a website it just says website is not available.Details to that say website might be down but checking on other computer site is up and running.


----------



## Katherann (Oct 3, 2015)

I do know it was windows defender that found the malware. I was online when the alert came at the bottom right hand corner of screen.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which browser were you using? and what version number? Just so I can avoid getting attacked too. 

Did you install an application for the Linksys router? 

Do a "sfc /scannow" to see if it find any problems.


----------



## Katherann (Oct 3, 2015)

Had Linksey try to find problems and fix connect. Troubleshot thru window and did the disconnect cables, wait 2 minutes, reconnect and try again. But nothing. I have looked at devices and see no yellow warning signs anywhere that I check. Though this morning when I turned on computer to check it out..I now have a watermark on bottom right corner saying Windows is not activated. I have been using Windows 10 for weeks. I have been using the browser that came with Windows 10. When checking with Linksey it said everything was enabled and ready to go, except for this one computer.
If Windows is not activated how do I go about reactivating it when it was a free upgrade and I have no key code. And with out internet access??


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this a laptop or desktop? If desktop, you can go buy a cheap network card and long ethernet cable. Max cable length is 100 meters. So it should reach places unless you have a really huge home. You don't need a product key to activate. MS recognizes it is an upgrade and will activate fine.


----------



## SierraMan (Oct 6, 2015)

can you post details of you machine 
see if you can revert to older drivers on you wireless
or check all dns setting on network card and in host files ect
try to ping something like 8.8.8.8 which is google dns server if you can ping it then its probably dns issue


----------

